# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Catalina Тараса Марченко

## Kasatka

На ступеньку меньше масштабом сегодня..

Предлагаю Вашем вниманию, похвалам и критике модель и первую публикацию на нашем сайте Тараса Марченко ака Verka

Его Catalina от Academy в 72-м масштабе выглядит убедительно. 

По себе знаю насколько сложно красить модель в черный цвет, а затем делать по ней везеринг. На мой взгляд Тарасу удалось это неплохо. Особенно мне понравились следы выхлопных газов на верхних плоскостях. Они как раз такие серо-белесые и должны быть на темной поверхности.

Единственное замечание - толстоваты створки ниш шасси. В 72-м маштабе их толщина по-особенному бросается в глаза.

Еще раз поздравляю!

Ну, и собственно ссылка на статью и фотографии.
http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...lina/index.htm

----------


## An-Z

Ну наконец то!! Я уж подумал 72 масштаб себя изжил.. Красивая моделька, умеренно подранная.. хорошо собранная.. антенны из литников(!!) сделаны очь аккуратно..
"Поругать".. декалька с бортномером рассыпалась и серебриться.. видно по правому борту..  "ржавчина" патрубка заползла и на капот... Не уверен,  была ли "завалена" назад рамочная антенна (и в жизни) на крыле которая , или это "косяк". Переплёт фонаря (прям как у меня! :)) так себе.. есть над чем поработать..
Оценка - оччень хорошо!
Да, швартовочные "крепления" - стоячий такелаж, кажись ;)
А что есть - везеринг?

----------


## Mr_Dragon

Мне нравится! Мелкие недочеты отмеченные выше, совсем не портят впечатления. Переплеты нормальные, как мне показалось.
В общем впечатление большого нормального самолета. Приятно! Мы еще и почти тезки с автором модели   :Wink:   :!:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Тезка, ты мне Як-7 должен! Общал отфотать, где? :evil: 

А Каталина действительно хороша, приятно глянуть. Автор-молодец!  :Wink:

----------


## VPK_Verka

Спасибо  всем  что  похвалили,  ну  и  что  пожурили. 

Ну  теперь  расскажу, про  некоторые  тонкости  сборки.

Самое  первое:
Модель   последнею перед  Каталиной   я  собрал в 1998  году,   это  был «Сиськин»  бипланчик  такой  симпатичный  от  фирмы  «Мачбокс» (надеюсь  правильно  назвал    самолет  и  фирму) Так  что  перерыв в  моделировании очень   большой  я  себе   устроил.
Далее, переплет  фонарей   на  живой  модели  выглядит   более  симпатичный.     Так же  я  делал  эксперименты с  масками  для  фонаря,   то есть  было  использовано  три  способа  масок.  Первый  это   бумага  приклеенная  ПВА,  второй  просто ПВА,  и  третий  самоклеющаяся  фольга.   Скажу  так:  бумага   полное  «Г» (она была  использована на  кабине  пилотов  с верху), ПВА по  лучше (лобовые  стекла),  а  вот   фольга бомба!  это  супер  находка  советую  всем! (использована  на   турели и блистерах) 
Почему   бумага «Г»?—к ней  очень  хорошо пристает краска,  лучше чем  к  пластику. При  снятии бумажки отрываем приличный  кусок  краски и с переплета (пройтись  еще  раз  лезвием  не  приемлемо, остается  след от прорезки) 
ПВА—не  плох,  особенно при   двойной кривизне переплета (типа волна),  правда к ПВА  так же  хорошо  липнет  краска но не  так  сильно  как к  бумаге. 
Фольга—супер  бомба, режем   тонкими лентами (2мм) и  творим  что   хотим.  Не  заклеенные  островки закрываем  более большими  кусками.  У  меня  краска  на  фольге отказывалась держаться и  это  было  особенно заметно  при  снятии фольги  с  фонаря,  что  позволяло сохранить закрашенный  тонкий  переплет  на   блистерах. Хочу  еще   добавить, перед  по клейкой фольги такой,  помацайте  липкий  слой  пальцем,   чтоб  не  такая  липкая  была,   а  то  могут  возникнуть  проблемы  при  снятии  фольги (уж  больно  крепко  она цепляется за поверхность).   
Круговая  антенна—она же  радиокомпас,  у   это  бардак  на  видном  месте.  Она   должна  быть  меньше  в  диаметре и стального цвета (или  алюминий) Когда  я  это  понял,  было  поздно да  и лень  менять  ее  уже,   так что БСЭЖ (будем с этим жить)
Антенны  из  летника—хе хе как бросил  в  далеких восьмидесятых годах тянуть из  ниток,  так  летником  и  тяну.  Считаю  что   это  самый  легкий и  красивый  способ, но  не  долговечный! 
Везеринг—а  это  что?
Декаль—мама не  горюй,  я  плачу  как  вспомню, ну   надеюсь послушаю Ваши  советы и  впредь  буду  клеить на  глянцевую поверхность.  Тут  клеил  на  матовую. 
Сама  сборка  пластика очень проста,  одно слово «Академия» Как насчет точностей  по  геометрии  не  знаю  не ложил в  чертеж,   меня   лично  и так  устраивало. 
Красил  «Белорусом»  и  компрессором от холодильника. 

Ну  вот и  все.

p.s.  на стапелях  стоит СБ  от ICM  (покрыт   боольшим  слоем  шпаклевки, но не  во всех местах)  :)

----------


## German

А мне все понравилось, несмотря на недочеты, модель "живая", что редко встречается.

везеринг это погодинг :lol:

----------


## An-Z

> ......Так же  я  делал  эксперименты с  масками  для  фонаря,   то есть  было  использовано  три  способа  масок...


А я то думаю, почему такая разница в прокраске переплётов.. почти идельно на блистерах и корявенько на пилотской кабине. Фольга.. дороговато, жаба душит так её расходовать, а простой малярный скотч (бумажный) не пробовали? неплохая альтернатива тамиевскому..





> ......Антенны  из  летника—хе хе как бросил  в  далеких восьмидесятых годах тянуть из  ниток,  так  летником  и  тяну.  Считаю  что   это  самый  легкий и  красивый  способ, но  не  долговечный! ...


А вытягивать нити из колгот/чулок женских не пробовали? На мой взгляд лучший способ имитации антенн, растяжеки прочих "ниточек"..


Везеринг—погодинг? Старение!!!? Ридну мову позабыли?? Проще надо выражаться!! :lol:

----------


## Kasatka

со страниц "румоделизма"





> *Что такое старение, обветринг, weathering?*
> Это имитация на готовой модели следов эксплуатации разными способами. Без этого модель выглядит почти игрушкой. Сюда относятся потеки масла и топлива, ржавчина, потертости до металла, следы копоти от выхлопных труб и огнестрельного оружия, грязь на колесах, облупленная и выцветшая краска и т.д. В принципе сюда можно отнести и «нагруженные колеса» — то есть колеса, шины на которых «примяты» весом аппарата.

----------


## VPK_Verka

> Сообщение от VPK_Verka
> 
> ......Так же  я  делал  эксперименты с  масками  для  фонаря,   то есть  было  использовано  три  способа  масок...
> 
> 
> А я то думаю, почему такая разница в прокраске переплётов.. почти идельно на блистерах и корявенько на пилотской кабине. Фольга.. дороговато, жаба душит так её расходовать, а простой малярный скотч (бумажный) не пробовали? неплохая альтернатива тамиевскому..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Фольга  дорого?   У  меня  ее  такой  огромный  рулон,   мы  ею   воздуховоды  заклеиваем  если  есть  утечка.  Короче  лепим  где  попало.   Кто  будет  в  Киеве  могу  подогнать, метр   другой. 
Связь тел  8(066)  721-07-01  Тарас.   


Из чулка пробовал,   но  фишки  не  понял  и  отказался  от   этого  способа.   Хотя  многие  очень  советовали. 
Из литника проще клеить,   натяжку  можно  сразу не  давать,   потом  с помощью горячего  «гвоздя»  натягиваешь  где  надо.

----------

